# Mystery snail VS. Green Bean



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw this one morning, wasn't sure who was winning. 










Brian


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Cute, I think the snail really loves greenbeans!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

hahahaha Awww... Yum yum. She is saying You are mine green bean, escape is futile!!!!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

heh heh. Nice picture.

The green bean looks like those green slimy bugs in my garden.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I think the shell is eroding. Just like my apple snail in a planted aquarium with CO2. There are holes in the sharp end of the shell and I can see its guts.....uuugggh..... I am trying to sell them to a good home...


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Shell erosion usually occurs when the PH is below 7.

You can repair a broken or eroded shell by using a piece of egg shell and some epoxy. There's info on how to do this at http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=67


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

my water is 6.8 that's why.

I have read that page about reparing their shell some years ago, great website!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

theteh said:


> my water is 6.8 that's why.
> 
> I have read that page about reparing their shell some years ago, great website!


Yeah i'm a moderator there.....it's the best place if you keep snails (yeah, yeah i'm biased cos I mod there lol) but really, the guy who owns the site has been researching snails for years and there's members and moderators that have owned snails for years and have great experience.

I have some spixis that have erosion thanks to the 6.8 PH.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

my ph is about 6.8, that would explain the erosion. I was wondering if the PH had something to do with it. I'll turn the PH up until I can find him a home.
Epoxy and egg shell hmmm a little bondo and a new coat of paint and he will be good as new.  

Brian


----------

